# FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights



## Doc7505 (Jun 4, 2021)

*FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights*​








						BREAKING: FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights
					

Today, Firearms Policy Coalition (FPC) announced that Judge Roger T. Benitez of the Southern District of California has issued an opinion in Miller v. Bonta (previously Miller v. Becerra), holding that California’s tyrannical ban on so-called “assault weapons” is unconstitutional under the...




					www.firearmspolicy.org
				



4 Jun 2021
*SAN DIEGO, CA *(June 4, 2021) — Today, Firearms Policy Coalition (FPC) announced that Judge Roger T. Benitez of the Southern District of California has issued an opinion in _Miller v. Bonta_ (previously _Miller v. Becerra_), holding that California’s tyrannical ban on so-called “assault weapons” is unconstitutional under the Second Amendment. The opinion, along with other filings in this case, can be viewed at AssaultWeaponLawsuit.com.

In 2019, FPC developed and filed _Miller v. Becerra_, a federal Second Amendment challenge to California’s Assault Weapons Control Act (AWCA) ban on common semiautomatic arms with certain characteristics, including those with ammunition magazines that can hold more than 10 rounds. Throughout the lawsuit, FPC argued that the State’s ban prohibits arms that are constitutionally protected, no more lethal than other certain arms that are not banned, and commonly possessed and used for lawful purposes in the vast majority of the United States.
In the opinion, the Court ruled that many categories of firearms California bans as so-called “assault weapons” are protected by the Second Amendment, and that “[t]he Second Amendment stands as a shield from government imposition of that policy.”
~Snip~
“In his order today, Judge Benitez held what millions of Americans already know to be true: Bans on so-called ‘assault weapons’ are unconstitutional and cannot stand,” said FPC President Brandon Combs. “This historic victory for individual liberty is just the beginning, and FPC will continue to aggressively challenge these laws throughout the United States. We look forward to continuing this challenge at the Ninth Circuit and, should it be necessary, the Supreme Court.”

Comment:
These arguments of the Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commie left ignore the fact that the very rights guaranteed by the U.S. Constitution for armed citizens, are the very same sections that allow armed cops and soldiers.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 4, 2021)

Gruesome Newsom is pissed!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 4, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Gruesome Newsom is pissed!!


I hope he kills himself.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jun 5, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Gruesome Newsom is pissed!!


Everyone on the Left who does not respect the role of 2A will hate this as well.   Newsome will spare no expense to appeal.  SCOTUS has already added another 2A case to this term's docket.  That question is an appeal against NY state's imposition of frivolous requirements to impede citizens who want to conceal carry.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 5, 2021)

There is not a single policy issue bed wetting liberals are correct about, especially when it comes to guns.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 5, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Gruesome Newsom is pissed!!
> ...


The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you ever read this judges ruling on the California Magazine Ban....it is classic.....

http://michellawyers.com/wp-content...JieJ6BMiBtRS0jdYT2id4OKm6suWAzGqo1V9eoe_wL9aA

Few would say that a 100 or 50-round rifle magazine in the hands of a murderer is a good idea. Yet, the “solution” for preventing a mass shooting exacts a high toll on the everyday freedom of ordinary law-abiding citizens. Many individual robberies, rapes, and shootings are not prevented by the State. Unless a law-abiding individual has a firearm for his or her own defense, the police typically arrive after it is too late. With rigor mortis setting in, they mark and bag the evidence, interview bystanders, and draw a chalk outline on the ground. But the victim, nevertheless, is dead, or raped, or robbed, or traumatized.
--------

In other words, a Californian may have a pistol with a 10-round magazine in hopes of fighting off a home invasion robbery. But if that Californian grabs a pistol containing a 17-round magazine, it is now the home-defending victim who commits a new crime.
----------

All Californians, like all citizens of the United States, have a fundamental Constitutional right to keep and bear common and dangerous arms. The nation’s Founders used arms for self-protection, for the common defense, for hunting food, and as a check against tyranny. Teixeira v. Cty. of Alameda, 873 F.3d 670, 686 (9th Cir. 2017)
-----

1. The Supreme Court’s Simple Heller Test

In Heller, the U.S. Supreme Court provided a simple Second Amendment test in crystal clear language. It is a test that anyone can understand. The right to keep and bear arms is a right enjoyed by law-abiding citizens to have arms that are not unusual “in common use” “for lawful purposes like self-defense.” District of Columbia v. Heller, 554 U.S. 570, 624 (2008); Heller v. District of Columbia (“Heller II”), 670 F.3d 1244, 1271 (2011) (Kavanaugh, J., dissenting) (“In my view, Heller and McDonald leave little doubt that courts are to assess gun bans and regulations based on text, history, and tradition, not by a balancing test such as strict or intermediate scrutiny.”).

It is a hardware test. Is the firearm hardware commonly owned? Is the hardware commonly owned by law-abiding citizens? Is the hardware owned by those citizens for lawful purposes? If the answers are “yes,” the test is over.

The hardware is protected. Millions of ammunition magazines able to hold more than 10 rounds are in common use by law-abiding responsible citizens for lawful uses like self-defense.

This is enough to decide that a magazine able to hold more than 10 rounds passes the Heller test and is protected by the Second Amendment. The simple test applies because a magazine is an essential mechanical part of a firearm. The size limit directly impairs one’s ability to defend one’s self.

The Second Amendment does not exist to protect the right to bear down pillows and foam baseball bats. It protects guns and every gun is dangerous. “If Heller tells us anything, it is that firearms cannot be categorically prohibited just because they are dangerous.” Caetano v. Massachusetts, 136 S. Ct. 1027, 1031 (2016) (Alito, J. and Thomas, J., concurring); Maloney v. Singas, 2018 U.S. Dist. LEXIS 211546 *19 (E.D.N.Y. Dec. 14, 2018) (striking down 1974 ban on possession of dangerous nunchaku in violation of the Second Amendment and quoting Caetano).

“[T]he relative dangerousness of a weapon is irrelevant when the weapon belongs to a class of arms commonly used for lawful purposes.” Id. California law presently permits the lethality of a gun with a 10-round magazine. In other words, a gun with an 11-round magazine or a 15-round magazine is apparently too lethal to be possessed by a law-abiding citizen. A gun with a 10-round magazine is not. Missing is a constitutionally-permissible standard for testing acceptable lethality. The Attorney General offers no objective standard. Heller sets out a commonality standard that can be applied to magazine hardware: is the size of the magazine “common”? If so, the size is constitutionally-protected. If the “too lethal” standard is followed to its logical conclusion, the government may dictate in the future that a magazine of eight rounds is too lethal. And after that, it may dictate that a gun with a magazine holding three rounds is too lethal since a person usually fires only 2.2 rounds in self-defense. This stepped-down approach may continue32 until the time comes when government declares that only guns holding a single round are sufficiently lacking in lethality that they are both “safe” to possess and powerful enough to provide a means of self-defense.3

(12.) the critical “pause”

The State argues that smaller magazines create a “critical pause” in the shooting of a mass killer. “The prohibition of LCMs helps create a “critical pause” that has been proven to give victims an opportunity to hide, escape, or disable a shooter.” Def. Oppo., at 19.

This may be the case for attackers. On the other hand, from the perspective of a victim trying to defend her home and family, the time required to re-load a pistol after the tenth shot might be called a “lethal pause,” as it typically takes a victim much longer to re-load (if they can do it at all) than a perpetrator planning an attack.

*In other words, the re-loading “pause” the State seeks in hopes of stopping a mass shooter, also tends to create an even more dangerous time for every victim who must try to defend herself with a small-capacity magazine. The need to re-load and the lengthy pause that comes with banning all but small-capacity magazines is especially unforgiving for victims who are disabled, or who have arthritis, or who are trying to hold a phone in their off-hand while attempting to call for police help. *

The good that a re-loading pause might do in the extremely rare mass shooting incident is vastly outweighed by the harm visited on manifold law-abiding, citizen-victims who must also pause while under attack. This blanket ban without any tailoring to these types of needs goes to show § 32310’s lack of reasonable fit.

=======

http://michellawyers.com/wp-content...JieJ6BMiBtRS0jdYT2id4OKm6suWAzGqo1V9eoe_wL9aA

*When a group of armed burglars break into a citizen’s home at night, and the homeowner in pajamas must choose between using their left hand to grab either a telephone, a flashlight, or an extra 10-round magazine, the burden is severe. When one is far from help in a sparsely populated part of the state, and law enforcement may not be able to respond in a timely manner, the burden of a 10-round limit is severe. 

When a major earthquake causes power outages, gas and water line ruptures, collapsed bridges and buildings, and chaos, the burden of a 10-round magazine limit is severe. 

When food distribution channels are disrupted and sustenance becomes scarce while criminals run rampant, the burden of a 10-round magazine limit is severe. 

Surely, the rights protected by the Second Amendment are not to be trimmed away as unnecessary because today’s litigation happens during the best of times. It may be the best of times in Sunnyvale; it may be the worst of times in Bombay Beach or Potrero. California’s ban covers the entire state at all times.

=========*
3. Lethality is Not the Test 

Some say that the use of “large capacity magazines” increases the lethality of gun violence. They point out that when large capacity magazines are used in mass shootings, more shots are fired, more people are wounded, and more wounds are fatal than in other mass shootings.31 That may or may not be true. Certainly, a gun when abused is lethal. A gun holding more than 10 rounds is lethal to more people than a gun holding less than 10 rounds, but it is not constitutionally decisive. Nothing in the Second Amendment makes lethality a factor to consider because a gun’s lethality, or dangerousness, is assumed. 


The Second Amendment does not exist to protect the right to bear down pillows and foam baseball bats. It protects guns and every gun is dangerous. “If Heller tells us anything, it is that firearms cannot be categorically prohibited just because they are dangerous.” Caetano v. Massachusetts, 136 S. Ct. 1027, 1031 (2016) (Alito, J. and Thomas, J., concurring); Maloney v. Singas, 2018 U.S. Dist. LEXIS 211546 *19 (E.D.N.Y. Dec. 14, 2018) (striking down 1974 ban on possession of dangerous nunchaku in violation of the Second Amendment and quoting Caetano). “[T]he relative dangerousness of a weapon is irrelevant when the weapon belongs to a class of arms commonly used for lawful purposes.” Id. California law presently permits the lethality of a gun with a 10-round magazine.

 In other words, a gun with an 11-round magazine or a 15-round magazine is apparently too lethal to be possessed by a law-abiding citizen. A gun with a 10-round magazine is not. Missing is a constitutionally-permissible standard for testing acceptable lethality.

The Attorney General offers no objective standard. 

Heller sets out a commonality standard that can be applied to magazine hardware: is the size of the magazine “common”? If so, the size is constitutionally-protected.


* If the “too lethal” standard is followed to its logical conclusion, the government may dictate in the future that a magazine of eight rounds is too lethal. And after that, it may dictate that a gun with a magazine holding three rounds is too lethal since a person usually fires only 2.2 rounds in self-defense. This stepped-down approach may continue32 until the time comes when government declares that only guns holding a single round are sufficiently lacking in lethality that they are both “safe” to possess and powerful enough to provide a means of self-defense.33

32 Constitutional rights would become meaningless if states could obliterate them by enacting incrementally more burdensome restrictions while arguing that a reviewing court must evaluate each restriction by itself when determining its constitutionality. Peruta v. Cty. of San Diego, 824 F.3d 919, 953 (9th Cir. 2016) (Callahan, J., dissenting). 33 Artificial limits will eventually lead to disarmament. 
=====
*
Slippery Slope...

It does not take the imagination of Jules Verne to predict that if all magazines over 10 rounds are somehow eliminated from California, the next mass shooting will be accomplished with guns holding only 10 rounds. To reduce gun violence, the state will close the newly christened 10-round “loophole” and use it as a justification to outlaw magazines holding more than 7 rounds. The legislature will determine that no more than 7 rounds are “necessary.” 


Then the next mass shooting will be accomplished with guns holding 7 rounds. To reduce the new gun violence, the state will close the 7-round “loophole” and outlaw magazines holding more than 5 rounds determining that no more than 5 rounds is “necessary.” And so it goes, until the only lawful firearm law-abiding responsible citizens will be permitted to possess is a single-shot handgun. 


Or perhaps, one gun, but no ammunition. Or ammunition issued only to persons deemed trustworthy. 


*This is not baseless speculation or scare-mongering. One need only look at New Jersey and New York. In the 1990’s, New Jersey instituted a prohibition on what it would label “large capacity ammunition magazines.” These were defined as magazines able to hold more than 15 rounds. Slipping down the slope, last year, New Jersey lowered the capacity of permissible magazines from 15 to 10 rounds. See Firearms, 2018 N.J. Sess. Law Serv. Ch. 39 (ASSEMBLY No. 2761) (WEST). At least one bill had been offered that would have reduced the allowed capacity to only five rounds. (See New Jersey Senate Bill No. 798, introduced in the 2018 Session, amending N.J.S. 2C:39-1(y)*


----------



## Donald H (Jun 7, 2021)

Next step for America, full automatic machine guns mounted in the back of pickup trucks!

*The NRA Song*



Guns are neat, Guns are sweet
Guns the tool, what makes you cool.
Guns are fine, Guns are mine
Guns are things, that Jesus brings!
Guns for loonies, Guns for cons
Guns for Moonies, Guns for moms!
Guns are fun for everyone,
buy them up by the ton.
Guns for me, Guns for you,
Guns for nuts and children too!
Guns at home, Guns at work,
Guns at play, Guns berserk!
Tons and tons of great big Guns,
Are tons and tons of great big fun!
I’ve got Guns up my nose
‘tween my ears and by my toes.
I’m no fool, I’m so cool,
I take Guns to my school.
I take Guns to my car,
to the store and to the bar.
I got Guns in a drawer,
in my pocket and on the floor.
I got Guns on the wall,
behind the toilet and in the hall.
I got guns in my bed,
one is growing from my head!
Get a Gun and get it fast,
Gun-Gun shoot-shoot is a blast!

Guns are wot's gud for killing librul's little children!​


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 8, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Next step for America, full automatic machine guns mounted in the back of pickup trucks!


Yep.

You assholes can't leave well enough alone, so that's EXACTLY where we are headed.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 9, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Next step for America, full automatic machine guns mounted in the back of pickup trucks!
> 
> *The NRA Song*
> 
> ...








Get the fuck over yourself, already.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 9, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is communism associated with the decision? There's no mention of a communist takeover to justify the weapons. 

For what would your average citizen use that weapon for "lawful purposes".?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 9, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights*​
> ...




An AR-15, or just rifles in general?

The AR-15 is a great gun for home defense versus the shotgun.....and it is also used for hunting...it is good for hunting wild hogs....I am told......and it is used in competition by shooters of all ages and both sexes......

It also helps keep the democrat party terrorist groups, blm and antifa, from burning down your store when they are burning and looting black neighborhoods for the democrat party just before elections.......


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 9, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



You have never used it for defense of your home and never will.  That's propaganda. How often do you go hinting hogs? Honestly. Very rarely. 
Used in a gun club? Possibly. 

As for shooting rioters, that stupid kid found himself in jail when he opened fire on people. 

So don't give me your pathetic justifications for ownership.  The truth is you have guns because you can.  You will never use them for defense because you haven't the guts to go out. Where were you when BLM did their thing? Cowering in the shed?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 9, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...




If I don't use a rifle, that doesn't mean that millions of others don't use the rifle...are you really this dumb?

Someone I know uses an AR-15 to kill hogs......the ability to follow up is important because they are mean and dangerous.

The store owners who used the AR-15 rifles to keep the democrat party terrrorists in blm and antifa from burning their stores are really glad they had them...


----------



## Doc7505 (Jun 9, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



~~~~~~
The ultimate prorection of one's family rests upon the leader of that family. In today's atmosphere it behooves fanilies to protect themselves from monsters like Arthur 'Prince' Kollie, Darius Sessoms, and Jovan Young....


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 9, 2021)

2aguy said:


> It also helps keep the democrat party terrorist groups, blm and antifa, from burning down your store when they are burning and looting black neighborhoods for the democrat party just before elections.......



  I remember some specific coverage, back during the 1992 Rodney _“Piñata”_ King riots, from some part of Los Angeles that had been particularly devastated; of a group of neighboring shops in that area owned by Korean immigrants, who were successful in protecting their shops using _“assault weapons”_, while everything else around them was burned to the ground.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 9, 2021)

It seems redundant to view a decision that reaffirms the Bill of Rights to be "historic" but that's the world we live in today. Constitutionalists seem to be in the minority and have been forced to defend the document that created the Country.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 9, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights


Actually not.

The decision will be overturned by the 9th Circuit.

And as all the appellate courts are in agreement as to the Constitutionally of AWBs, the Supreme Court will refuse to hear the case.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 9, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> These arguments of the Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commie left ignore the fact that the very rights guaranteed by the U.S. Constitution for armed citizens, are the very same sections that allow armed cops and soldiers.


This is a lie – both ignorant and wrong.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 9, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s interesting is this illustrates the dishonesty and hypocrisy of the inconsistent right with regard to “states’ rights” dogma.

Clearly Benitez is a tyrant in black robes, legislating from the bench, ignoring the will of the people of the State of California.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jun 9, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights*​
> ...




~~~~~~








						Record number of first time gun owners in California in response to COVID shutdown, concerns over violence - California Political Review
					

Guv Newsom and the Democrats are the best advertising for the gun industry.  As they allow criminals from foreign nations to roam our streets, refuse to stop riots, looting and burning, people are attacked on the street for supporting the United States, people have two choices.  Either leave the...




					www.capoliticalreview.com


----------



## Esdraelon (Jun 9, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Clearly Benitez is a tyrant in black robes, legislating from the bench, ignoring the will of the people of the State of California.


With any luck, you and those YOU love will get to discover exactly how effective your LEOs are in responding to a potentially deadly threat.  Good luck.  Your choice is your own.  When you try to make MY choice for me, it's going to require one hell of a lot more than judicial fiat.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 9, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Much of Benitez’s ruling is ridiculous and childish – comparing the AR 15 to a Swiss Army Knife is truly idiotic.

And whining about ‘the media’ is baseless partisan nonsense.

All Benitez needed to do was cite _Miller_, as reaffirmed in _Heller_, that weapons are either ‘in common use’ and entitled to Constitutional protections or ‘dangerous and unusual’ and not within the scope of the Second Amendment – and rule that the AR 15 is ‘in common use’ and therefore entitled to Second Amendment protections.

Benitez’s decision will still be overturned on appeal, but at least it will be a clear, concise decision that may in a few decades make its way to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 9, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Millions of others do not use thise weapon at all.  Like yourself, you have them because you can to inflate your tough guy image and build testosterone.

I never witnessed any store owners mowing people down with automatic weapons and neither did you.    You are a liar. 

You're digging yourself a hole son. Your excuses don't gel with anything in reality.

So who do you think is looking dumb now? It's certainly not me dickhead.


----------



## westwall (Jun 9, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights*​
> ...







The guns are to PREVENT a communist takeover. 

Duh.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jun 9, 2021)

westwall said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...




Well, I've used my guns for pest control, killing birds, coyotes, beaver, Antelope, deer, hog, Elk using everything in my collection from 12 gauge, .22 cal, 5.56mm,  6mm, 7.62x39 mm, 30-30 cal and 30.06 including self protection, but I've never shoot a Communist unless it was in Nam and in the bush. 
Even then I was using an "Assault Shotgun" in 12 gauge double 00 Buck shot.... gifted to me by a Marine at the Siagon Embassy.  But I never used a M-16.   
Therefore should all 12 gauge shotguns be banned from civilian use since they were used in battle during WWI, WWII, Korea, Vietnam, Grenada, Panama, Iraq, Afghanistan and now in Syria.


----------



## westwall (Jun 9, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...







BFD.  The Founders wrote the 2nd to deal with an illegitimate government.   The Bill of Rights is 9 limitations on what government can do to the individual,  and one final option.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 10, 2021)

westwall said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



The founders did note do that. At those times for everyone to have th e right to have a gun was basically the country had something to protect itself with.  
There was never an intention for illegitimate governments.  That favourite catch cry was invented by those who wanted to stock the armoury for ego reasons. 

As a Republican, you would have been bellowing about Biden being illegitimate etc.  Why haven't you done something about him? No courage of your convictions? You said you have a right under the 2nd to do it so do it.  See how good your are against the American military, tough guy.  

They also said Obama wasn't even American also. That would have made him illegitimate also but no one fire a shot. The lot of you are all piss and wind.


----------



## westwall (Jun 10, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...






Thank you for thinking that.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 10, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


You guys always do this weak shit..... (smh)

You goad and provoke the hell out of everyone, and anyone who isn't stupid enough to take the bait gets called a coward.
Some young kid who _isn't_ scared to protect himself from an attack (I notice you tried to characterize it as "opening fire" on people, as though he was randomly lighting people up) gets the entire corrupt as fuck judicial system landing on his head, and even though that's supposedly what everyone is rioting about, none of ya'll have a problem with it, because the kid is white, and the attackers were on the team you all are sponsoring.






Do you really think this weak ass, transparent as fuck, manipulation is working?


Or do you think maybe some folks have been noting which of ya'll are all in with this shit, and making lists of all your names and addresses for possible future use?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 10, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Yeah, it is.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...




No, comparing it to the Swiss Army knife is accurate....and if you actually read what he said, instead of dismissing what he said without facts, you would know that....

The only reason it will be overturned is because of anti-gun activists ignoring Heller who sit on the 9th circuit........


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...




You truly are a child...

It was the mere presence of store owners armed with AR-15s that kept the democrat party terrorists in blm and antifa from burning and looting their stores and murdering their employees....you idiot.....they didn't have to shoot anyone.....it was the mere existence of those weapons and the ability to use them that stopped the democrat party terrorists in blm and antifa from engaging in burning, looting and murder...

They were a decisive deterrent against the democrat party....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Translation: the government should only have firearms 
Nazi Brownshirts also believed that


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights*​
> ...


Interesting that you just tried to say the 14th amendment doesn't exist
How about those democrat jim crow laws?
Benitez is a Constitutionalist whose parents came from Castor's Cuba  who saw what a tyrant will do with a disarmed populous


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > These arguments of the Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Commie left ignore the fact that the very rights guaranteed by the U.S. Constitution for armed citizens, are the very same sections that allow armed cops and soldiers.
> ...


what you wrote is the lie try again


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Semiautomatic rifles have been available to the public for over a century.  An AR 15 is just another small caliber semiautomatic rifle.

Stop pretending it's more than that


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > ESDRAELON said:
> ...


However, did you reach that conclusion besides right-wing fantasy?

I ask, sir, what is the militia? It is the whole people, except for a few public officials."
— George Mason, in Debates in Virginia Convention on
Ratification of the Constitution, Elliot, Vol. 3, June 16, 1788


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


interesting when did you start predicting the future?
Bring Kyle Rittenhouse  case to a more constitutional friendly state and the outcome will be ruled differently unlike the thug tyrannical state he was in.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


George Mason was right you on the other hand are so far left of the issue you need to stay away maybe go back to making tacos


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Says the guy with nothing but fallacy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


you've yet to be right 
Why would the founders make sure the right of the people was protected when you believe only the government should have access to firearms?
Your position on this issue shows that you are ignorant on this issue.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You have nothing but appeals to ignorance.   The law is clear.  

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


And what do you think that means, if anything, in regards to personal ownership of arms?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

freyasman said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.  Don't grab guns, grab gun lovers and regulate them well!


----------



## freyasman (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


So you're just rambling then?



Okay.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

freyasman said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I was being literal.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


No, you were being a dick.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

freyasman said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You are simply ignorant of the whole concept but still want to be taken as seriously as the "gospel Truth" simply because you are on the right wing.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Not really.

You are just being a dick, is all.


----------



## miketx (Jun 13, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> There is not a single policy issue bed wetting liberals are correct about, especially when it comes to guns.


All they really gotta do is stop letting violent criminals go free.


----------



## miketx (Jun 13, 2021)

freyasman said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


No way, that's part of man!


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

freyasman said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Yes, really.  You are being more of a Dick by being so Ignorant yet wanting to be taken as seriously as the "gospel Truth"; only right wingers do that.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Excuse me; you're being a _rambling_ dick, I should have said.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

freyasman said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Says the guy who understands nothing, and doesn't feel any need whatsoever, to care.  How right-wing of you.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


I understand _you,_ all right.








You're a dick, the end.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 13, 2021)

freyasman — Getting drawn into an argument with the troll danielpalos is like competing in the Special Olympics.  Even when you win, you're still a retard; if nothing else, just for helping and encouraging him to dilute and derail whatever thread he spreads his nonsense into.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


you're a parrot that keeps repeating the same old shit. And really doesn't comprehend what he's repeating


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

freyasman said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


yes exactly that


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


So you think the government should have only access to firearms?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Ad hominems is all right wingers are capable of.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


The People are the Militia.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


but you're saying the government should regulate the people. Hitler regulated the people also using his brownshirts.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


stop being a parrot and repeating the same old shit that you have no comprehension of what it means


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


To make Rules for the Government and Regulation of the land and naval Forces;


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


you keep showing that you have no clue what the reason we have a second amendment
you are showing that you believe the government is  the only one that has a right to firearms


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You have no idea what you are talking about.  The People are the militia.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


ok but do you know what that actually means 
Without parroting what you have repeatedly said


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Yes, I do.  I it is you who is clueless and Causeless.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


ok you say you know what it means 
WHAT DOES IT MEAN?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 13, 2021)

It means what it says and says what it means.  That is how Good of a job our Founding Fathers did at the convention with our federal Constitution.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> It means what it says and says what it means.  That is how Good of a job our Founding Fathers did at the convention with our federal Constitution.


you keep repeating that but have yet to tell me in your own words what it means 
Here's what you have said

"the people are the militia"

"The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia."

"I ask, sir, what is the militia? It is the whole people, except for a few public officials."
— George Mason, in Debates in Virginia Convention on
Ratification of the Constitution, Elliot, Vol. 3, June 16, 1788"

"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia."

Here's what George Washington said about armed citizens
"A free people ought not only to be armed, but disciplined; to which end a uniform and well-digested plan is requisite; and their safety and interest require that they should promote such manufactories as tend to render them independent of others for essential, particularly military, supplies."


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2021)

freyasman said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...




I never block people because I believe in everyone being able to speak their mind....I never read his posts anymore...that is an action I will take...


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 14, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > It means what it says and says what it means.  That is how Good of a job our Founding Fathers did at the convention with our federal Constitution.
> ...


It is all unambiguous and clear and supports my reasoning and not yours.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...



How do you know what he's used for home defense?  You been casing his house for a robbery?

Hunters in southern Arizona hunt for wild hogs quite a bit.  Damned javelinas are everywhere.

As for "Well, we threw Kyle in jail for defending himself", your intense desire to persecute people for self-defense in no way creates an obligation in us to stop defending ourselves.

So don't give US your pathetic dismissals of "I don't want you to have reasons, therefore your reasons are no good."  Yeah, we have guns because we can, and we can because we need to.


----------



## marvin martian (Jun 14, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Gruesome Newsom is pissed!!
> ...



Blue states do everything in their power to ensure civil rights like self-defense are limited only to the wealthy, who can afford the burdensome fees and taxes DemoKKKrats put on our civil rights.


----------



## marvin martian (Jun 14, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights*​
> ...



Californians never voted on the AWCA.  It was hatched by anti-civil rights elected DemoKKKrats and pushed through with an assist from the anti-civil rights leftmedia.









						Assault Gun Ban Wins Final Vote : Deukmejian's Promised Approval Would Make It 1st Such U.S. Law
					

The Legislature beat down the gun lobby Thursday and sent to Gov.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...



"Lots of people don't use them, so that means you don't need them!  You just want to feel manly, because that's what I want to believe!  I never witnessed any need for them, so that means there isn't any need for them ever!  You're a liar because you're not saying what I want to hear!  You look really dumb, because I've decided my words are brilliant!"

How many posts full of self-serving circle-jerk assertions are you planning to impose on us before you either say something a real adult wouldn't be embarrassed by, or just go away to sob into your pillow because no one values your existence, and you can't force them to?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



Well, here's what the Founders had to say about it:

_"To disarm the people…s the most effectual way to enslave them.” – George Mason

“Before a standing army can rule, the people must be disarmed, as they are in almost every country in Europe. The supreme power in America cannot enforce unjust laws by the sword; because the whole body of the people are armed, and constitute a force superior to any band of regular troops.” – Noah Webster

“Besides the advantage of being armed, which the Americans possess over the people of almost every other nation, the existence of subordinate governments, to which the people are attached, and by which the militia officers are appointed, forms a barrier against the enterprises of ambition, more insurmountable than any which a simple government of any form can admit of.” – James Madison, Federalist No. 46

“The right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed. A well regulated militia, composed of the body of the people, trained to arms, is the best and most natural defense of a free country.” – James Madison, I Annals of Congress 434

“…the ultimate authority, wherever the derivative may be found, resides in the people alone…” – James Madison, Federalist No. 46

“Necessity is the plea for every infringement of human freedom. It is the argument of tyrants; it is the creed of slaves.” – William Pitt (the Younger), Speech in the House of Commons

“A militia when properly formed are in fact the people themselves…and include, according to the past and general usuage of the states, all men capable of bearing arms…  “To preserve liberty, it is essential that the whole body of the people always possess arms, and be taught alike, especially when young, how to use them.” – Richard Henry Lee, Federal Farmer No. 18

“Guard with jealous attention the public liberty. Suspect everyone who approaches that jewel. Unfortunately, nothing will preserve it but downright force. Whenever you give up that force, you are ruined…. The great object is that every man be armed. Everyone who is able might have a gun.” – Patrick Henry, Speech to the Virginia Ratifying Convention_

So now, who should I believe about what the Founding Fathers did and didn't intend?  The Founding Fathers themselves, or the anti-gun crying pantywaist on the Internet?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Frankly, just the way Pantyboy here is wailing and frothing at the mouth over the idea of people owning them tells you what a great Democrat deterrent they are.  Like sunlight to vampires.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


I do not believe you actually know what these quotes you keep repeating actually means  Especially when you write something like this 
"We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States. Don't grab guns, grab gun lovers and regulate them well!"

Your quotes you have no clue about just words you cut and paste
"the people are the militia"

"The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia."

"I ask, sir, what is the militia? It is the whole people, except for a few public officials."
— George Mason, in Debates in Virginia Convention on
Ratification of the Constitution, Elliot, Vol. 3, June 16, 1788"

"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia."


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Quoting all those must really stir all your inner patriotism. Hand on heart stuff.  
Prancing around like a dog with two dicks.  It's a shame it didnt include it's those same guns are responsible for daily mass slaughter. But who cares about that? It's those tyrannical Democrat presidents we must suppress at any cost.  Small kids are just collateral damage to maintain our freedom. 
Stirring stuff indeed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


dumbass the Virginia Tech shooter used a Glock 19 and a shotgun 
the ar 15 is not the weapon of choice for mass shooters pistols are


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Oh really.  Please excuse my ignorance.  I thought it was an air rifle. 
How dumb are you? 
Your obsession with guns has taken you to categorise the type of weapons for a particular task. 

Who gives a shit.  THEY ARE DEAD and it is a result of a nut like you having a gun.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


ok idiot where did I mention an air rifle unless you believe a glock 19 is an air pistol lol
yes you are an idiot


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 14, 2021)

2aguy said:


> If I don't use a rifle, that doesn't mean that millions of others don't use the rifle...are you really this dumb?



Yes, he is.



2aguy said:


> Someone I know uses an AR-15 to kill hogs......the ability to follow up is important because they are mean and dangerous.



And tough. I wouldn't use an AR simply because I wouldn't want to try anything less than a full-power .308 to stop a hog.



2aguy said:


> The store owners who used the AR-15 rifles to keep the democrat party terrrorists in blm and antifa from burning their stores are really glad they had them...



Colin believes they should have let the rioters destroy their stores and murder them.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 14, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I remember some specific coverage, back during the 1992 Rodney _“Piñata”_ King riots, from some part of Los Angeles that had been particularly devastated; of a group of neighboring shops in that area owned by Korean immigrants, who were successful in protecting their shops using _“assault weapons”_, while everything else around them was burned to the ground.


Always remember the Roof Koreans.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 14, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What’s interesting is this illustrates the dishonesty and hypocrisy of the inconsistent right with regard to “states’ rights” dogma.
> 
> Clearly Benitez is a tyrant in black robes, legislating from the bench, ignoring the will of the people of the State of California.


Just how STUPID do you have to be to squat and squeeze out that jewel?


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Read it again dumbarse.  I never said said. You did. 
I was taking the piss out of you and your not smart enough to pick you it. But you smart enough to own a gun.  Says it all doesn't it.  Spend your money on an education.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

Jarlaxle said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...



No he doesn't.  He believes republicans should be racist and Christians simultaneously  he beli erves idiots should never have guns and the more I witness stupid statements by people like you I feel vindicated. You are exactly the reason they should be banned.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> No he doesn't.  He believes republicans should be racist and Christians simultaneously  he beli erves idiots should never have guns and the more I witness stupid statements by people like you I feel vindicated. You are exactly the reason they should be banned.



That is not even coherent. Try again.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 14, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> you're a parrot that keeps repeating the same old shit. And really doesn't comprehend what he's repeating



I'm pretty sure he's a bot.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...



*Prancing around like a dog with two dicks.*


Okay, it is now official...you have become just like the other anti-gun extremists who.....when we discuss guns and self defense, you start to think about the male penis.   

What I don't understand is how you shitheads get there.   A gun is a tool that good people use for self defense........and then you guys start to breathe heavy, you break into a sweat, and you tremble......and you rub intimate parts of your body....

As I keep telling the other anti-gun extremists who start talking about penises ..... get help.  Guns are not sex toys.  Guns are nothing to play around with, and before you hurt yourself or someone else....get professional help.  Your psycho-sexual wires are crossed and you seem to get sexually stimulated at the mere thought of "guns." 

Get help.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...




Actually, he used two pistols...he didn't even use a long gun.









						Virginia Tech shooting - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






Weapons
Glock 19 pistol
Walther P22 pistol[4]


----------



## westwall (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...






Funny you mention kids but are all in favor of abortions.

Feckless clod.


----------



## westwall (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...







No, it is a result of assholes like you, constantly letting violent criminals out of prison, and creating gun free, free fire zones.

You are not just an ignorant clod, but a mental midget as well.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

westwall said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Firstly, I  am not in favour of abortions but I do agree with the democrats allowing women to have control of over their bodies.  Until then your filthy religion took their gospel from the bible into the womb without permission from anyone including your hideous god. But lets not dwell on the hypocrisy of Jesus junkies. 

How many of the mass murders were committed by released violent criminals? 
You don't know? 
So its just a cheap shot at democrats and deflect the from the real issue of a gun culture accompanied by the country saturated in the hands of testosterone filled Rambos.  All because of your filthy 2nd amendment.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Take your guns  away and you guys would shit yourselves when a rooster crows. Most of you compare the power of your guns like who has the biggest dick.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...




Again....the fixation on the penis......

Get help.....soon.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



You are reacting as I thought.  
It comes down to the tough guy image. 
Egos and testosterone are a corrosive moisture and mass slaughters proves it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...



You should definitely hold your breath waiting for your opinion and approval - or your existence - to somehow, magically, matter to me THIS time, despite my unwillingness to waste urine in pissing on you if you were on fire.

I'm proud to be an American and the heir to those great men, and I'm even prouder that I'm doing the exact opposite of what evil, ignorant trash like you wants.  The more you hate it, the more you try to tell me that I'm a bad person by your standards and don't have your approval, the more correct I know I am.  

And the next time you want to cry and piss your frillies in terror because people who aren't craven, dickless lickspittles like you have guns, at least be honest enough to admit that it's because of your own pathetic cowardice, rather than trying to use children as human shields.  Children are in absolutely no danger from me or any other legal gun owner in the United States, and I don't believe for a second that you know or care about their actual safety.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2021)

2aguy said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Thanks for the correction I wasn't 100% sure about the shotgun


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...



Just a tip:  Insults to people's intelligence work a lot better if you don't reveal yourself to be an illiterate boob while delivering them.

That would have just been sad, if it hadn't been such a great opportunity to laugh at you yet again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Actually I'm a pro-rights person women need firearms to protect them from thugs like you.
As for me, it's not about need it's just about a right that I will not give up no matter your whining and cry and name calling death to all antirights fascists


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


you would be surprised and shit your pampers if you knew anything about the people you try to provoke on the internet


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


you're the one that brought up an air rifle are you confused?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Take your guns  away and you guys would shit yourselves when a rooster crows. Most of you compare the power of your guns like who has the biggest dick.



This, class, is a textbook example of pure projection.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No I'm not confused.  You are.  You said i said it was an air rifle and I did not say that.  It was sarcasm and you didn't pick it. You're as dumb as a stump.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


you're the only person who said anything about an air rifle dumbass you did it not me I guess you were confused that a glock 19 was an air rifle stupid


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 14, 2021)

Jarlaxle said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > Take your guns  away and you guys would shit yourselves when a rooster crows. Most of you compare the power of your guns like who has the biggest dick.
> ...



  It's very noticeable that whenever someone brings up a comparison between guns and sexual organs or deficiencies, it is nearly always the one who opposes the right to keep and bear arms, projecting his own sexual deficiencies on those who support this right.

  Freud never said nor wrote the quote popularly misattributed to him about a fear of weapons being a sign of retarded sexual development, bus there is certainly no shortage of effeminate fools such as Colin norris to demonstrate that whoever did say that, had it right.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Another one of the defectives who hears the word "gun", and immediately starts thinking about dicks.......  






Ya'll are some really fucked up folks.

People like you running around, no wonder folks keep guns handy.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I apologise.  It was obviously a bit deep for you.  I'll downgrade my standards to suit the company.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


You don't even realize that you are the lame here, do you?


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Of course I am. I replying in kindergarten speak but I can come lower. Just for you.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


There you go..... keep that stiff upper lip, lol.





You can go cry alone later.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 31, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> *FPC Wins “Assault Weapon” Lawsuit in Historic Victory for Second Amendment Rights*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.  Now that the Pandemic was just a hoax, the Funeral Business will have more business.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Cool.  Now that the Pandemic was just a hoax, the Funeral Business will have more business.




No need, Chicago, Kalifornia, Minneapolis, Baltimore, St. Louis and New York will keep them busy. More people are killed and wounded in Chicago alone per year than the U.S. Military suffered per year in Iraq and Afghanistan combined. The fact that it's all gang and narcotics related is a black mark on the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left... 
Since January 21st 2021 more narcotics have been stopped than ever before, one can only imagine what has come across our Southern Border thanks to Joey Xi Bai Dung's border policy.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 31, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> No need, Chicago, Kalifornia, Minneapolis, Baltimore, St. Louis and New York will keep them busy. More people are killed and wounded in Chicago alone per year than the U.S. Military suffered per year in Iraq and Afghanistan combined. The fact that it's all gang and narcotics related is a black mark on the Progressive Marxist Socialist/DSA Democrat Left...
> Since January 21st 2021 more narcotics have been stopped than ever before, one can only imagine what has come across our Southern Border thanks to Joey Xi Bai Dung's border policy.


Oh  but what a silly post ^^^.

Two points:

1.  The killings were the product of guns, and we all know that true gun believers support gun ownership and the possession of firearms are not to be infringed; thus gangs and narcotic users and sellers have the absolute right to own, possess or have in their custody and control.

2.  The mass murders by guns used in Schools, Theaters, Restaurants, at Concerts and Festivals, in churches as well as murders of innocent people doing nothing more than being out in the open on streets are not members of gangs nor have they been under the influence of drugs.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Cool.  Now that the Pandemic was just a hoax, the Funeral Business will have more business.


You're such a pathetic sniveling cum dumpster. You're terrified that armed Americans will be able to resist being victimized by bed wetting nanny state sociopaths like you.

Get AIDS and die you fuckin parasite.


.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Oh  but what a silly post ^^^.
> 
> Two points:
> 
> ...




*No...it wasn't because of guns....how do I know....?  27 years of American history....*

Over the last 27 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 19.4 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2019...guess what happened...

New Concealed Carry Report For 2020: 19.48 Million Permit Holders, 820,000 More Than Last Year despite many states shutting down issuing permits because of the Coronavirus - Crime Prevention Research Center


-- gun murder down 49%

--gun crime down 75%

--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

*Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.*


This means that access to guns does not create gun crime........

Your theory is wrong.......it has been proven wrong over time and across 320 million Americans..........

What causes increased gun crime and murder?

The policies of the democrat party.

1)  They have attacked and undermined the police, to the point the police have stopped doing their jobs.

2)  The democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians keep releasing violent, repeat gun offenders no matter how many times they are arrested for illegal gun use.


You don't know what you are talking about, and then, you lie about what you don't know about....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Oh  but what a silly post ^^^.
> 
> Two points:
> 
> ...



600 million guns in public hands....over 19.4 million Americans carry guns in public for self defense........

Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, beatings, stabbings, robberies, and murders, according to the Centers for Disease Control....


Total number of mass public shootings in the U.S. in 2019....

12

Total number of people killed in mass public shootings in the U.S. in 2019....

73


Total number of people killed by deer each year....200.

Total number of people killed by ladders each year....300.

Total number of people killed by lawn mowers each year....between 90-100.

Total number of people killed by bathtubs in the U.S. each year...350.

Total number of people in Japan, killed by bathtubs....between 14,000-19,000.

You don't know what you are talking about...









						US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
					

The full data set from our in-depth investigation into mass shootings.




					www.motherjones.com
				




knife murders.....2009-2013.....

2009----1,836
2010----1,933
2011----1,611
2012---1,769
2013---1.956
2015....1,589
2016....1,632
2017....1,591

---------
The actual number of mass shootings from Mother Jones......

Here you go...the number of mass public shootings according to Mother Jones...rabid, anti gun, left wing news source.....not the NRA...

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...

*I have put obama's updated number in parenthesis..........*

we will see....


US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2020....1

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1
US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

*US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation


Rental Truck in Nice, France, 86 murdered in 5 minutes...*

Total number murdered in mass public shootings by year...

*Lawn mower deaths every year.... more than 90
*
Lawnmowers kill more people than bears or sharks or alligators each year


Deaths in actual mass public shootings... ( someone do the math and tell us what percent of 10,235 the number 73 equals.....)

2020....5
2019....73
2018.....93
2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8


----------



## westwall (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Cool.  Now that the Pandemic was just a hoax, the Funeral Business will have more business.





Poor widdle baby...


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 31, 2021)

2aguy said:


> 600 million guns in public hands....over 19.4 million Americans carry guns in public for self defense........
> 
> Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, beatings, stabbings, robberies, and murders, according to the Centers for Disease Control....
> 
> ...


One more example that the author of this ^^^ rant has an obsession with guns and never ever responds to the posts which are too difficult for him to rebut.   The number of threads and posts by the author about guns and the 2nd A. are repeated ad nausea and used to move my posts and those of others to not be seen.  

*Herein is the post he attempted to bury:

Two points:*
*
1. The killings were the product of guns, and we all know that true gun believers support gun ownership and the possession of firearms are not to be infringed; thus gangs and narcotic users and sellers have the absolute right to own, possess or have in their custody and control.

2. The mass murders by guns used in Schools, Theaters, Restaurants, at Concerts and Festivals, in churches as well as murders of innocent people doing nothing more than being out in the open on streets are not members of gangs nor have they been under the influence of drugs.
*
*In response to post 117 above.*


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> One more example that the author of this ^^^ rant has an obsession with guns and never ever responds to the posts which are too difficult for him to rebut.   The number of threads and posts by the author about guns and the 2nd A. are repeated ad nausea and used to move my posts and those of others to not be seen.
> 
> *Herein is the post he attempted to bury:
> 
> ...




Dipshit.....your point 1) is silly, since criminals who are convicted lose their write to freedom of movement, voting, as well as gun ownership...you silly point is just that, silly.

Point 2?   Is just as dumb......12 people out of 320,000,000 engaged in mass public shootings in 2019......

Americans own 600 million guns, and over 19.4 million legally carry their legal guns out in public for self defense.....

Again.......total number of people who engaged in mass public shootings in 2019....

12, out of over 320 million people in the United States.


Total number of people killed in those 12 mass public shootings?

73.

Compared to?

Deer kill 200 people a year.

Bathtubs kill 350 people a year.

Ladders kill 200 people a year.

Lawn mowers kill between 90-100 people a year.

In Japan, bathtubs actually kill between 14,000 and 19,000 people a year.

Idiots like you and the other gun grabbers push mass public shootings for one particular reason......

Almost 99.99% of gun murder is not mass public shootings......they are criminals shooting other criminals in tiny areas of democrat party controlled cities.....

Of the 10,358 gun murders 70-80% of the gun murder victims are actual criminals....they are not normal Americans going about their normal lives.

That leaves about 2,051 actual innocent (?) people as victims of gun murder...but of those, the vast majority are the friends, family and associates of criminals..or people who attend block parties or birthday parties where criminals show up and get shot at by other criminals........

sooooooooo.....

Most Americans are not criminals.

If you are not a criminal.

If you are not a family member of a criminal.

If you are not an associate of a criminal.

If you don't live in the tiny, democrat party controlled areas of cities where criminals control the streets.

If you don't attend block parties and birthday parties where criminals show up.........

If you are none of the above, the odds of you getting shot by a criminal are almost zero.....

And Americans know this both instinctively and statistically....so they do not actual fear getting shot and killed by criminals....

However.....when a mass public shooting happens, where an individual with a gun enters a public space and shoots random strangers......that may effect normal Americans..........this is not true....but that is the one type of gun murder that most Americans fear...since it is random and effects normal places where people go...

Again......320,000,000 million people in the U.S......

12 people out of those 320,000,000 engaged in mass public shootings in 2019.......killing a total of 73 people.....

The rarest of rare events.............

So you push the mass public shootings because they are covered 24/7 by the democrat party press while the black on black gun murder that is the majority of shootings in our country go uncovered because they occur in democrat party controlled cities.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> One more example that the author of this ^^^ rant has an obsession with guns and never ever responds to the posts which are too difficult for him to rebut.   The number of threads and posts by the author about guns and the 2nd A. are repeated ad nausea and used to move my posts and those of others to not be seen.
> 
> *Herein is the post he attempted to bury:
> 
> ...




So, you moron.....I am not obsessed with guns.....I am a student of human history and human behavior and know that people like you, throughout history, have first disarmed people, then you murder them......filling mass graves with the people who do not support your views and beliefs......

I am not obsessed with guns.....I understand human Rights and how they can only be kept if a society has an armed population......


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 31, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Dipshit.....your point 1) is silly, since criminals who are convicted lose their write to freedom of movement, voting, as well as gun ownership...you silly point is just that, silly.
> 
> Point 2?   Is just as dumb......12 people out of 320,000,000 engaged in mass public shootings in 2019......
> 
> ...



More stupid comments.  There are liars, damn liars and statistics, you are defined by all of them.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 31, 2021)

2aguy said:


> So, you moron.....I am not obsessed with guns.....I am a student of human history and human behavior and know that people like you, throughout history, have first disarmed people, then you murder them......filling mass graves with the people who do not support your views and beliefs......
> 
> I am not obsessed with guns.....I understand human Rights and how they can only be kept if a society has an armed population......


LOL, you  are obsessed and no doubt have a fetish.  You are one sick puppy.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> More stupid comments.  There are liars, damn liars and statistics, you are defined by all of them.




Allow me to translate....

You have been shown the actual numbers which prevent you from using fear to push your agenda...when deer kill more people each year than mass public shooters do, your attempt to use fear and panic to stampede people into supporting your gun banning and confiscation becomes silly.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 31, 2021)

2aguy said:


> So, you moron.....I am not obsessed with guns.....I am a student of human history and human behavior and know that people like you, throughout history, have first disarmed people, then you murder them......filling mass graves with the people who do not support your views and beliefs......
> 
> I am not obsessed with guns.....I understand human Rights and how they can only be kept if a society has an armed population......


Yes. joe biden and kamala harris are going to come after our guns, and this is how they are going to do it.

2aguy
Sep 9, 2020
Politics
Replies15Views283
Sep 9, 2020


Deerfield, Il. assault weapon ban and magazine ban, dead in the water...good news for good people...

2aguy
Jun 14, 2019
 No, you're really not obsessed, LOL.    Denial ^^^;  get a good therapist.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> One more example that the author of this ^^^ rant has an obsession with guns and never ever responds to the posts which are too difficult for him to rebut.   The number of threads and posts by the author about guns and the 2nd A. are repeated ad nausea and used to move my posts and those of others to not be seen.
> 
> *Herein is the post he attempted to bury:
> 
> ...


You got your ass handed to you. 

Sit down and shut up.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yes. joe biden and kamala harris are going to come after our guns, and this is how they are going to do it.
> 
> 2aguy
> Sep 9, 2020
> ...




You are an idiot.....

I am not someone who likes guns......shooting them is boring in a lot of ways, I don't like having to clean them and it is expensive to shoot them.....

What you fail to see, as all of you idiots opposed to the 2nd Amendment fail to see, is that guns are the best tool for self defense against common criminals and governments intent on controlling and murdering their people.....

You don't understand human history or human nature........that is why you think banning and confiscating guns is a good idea when times are good.....failing to understand how governments have turned evil and slaughtered their peoples in the millions in very short periods of time...

In Germany, they registered guns in the 1920s, for all the reason you idiots give today, and made promises to keep the people safe, the same way you idiots do today...

In 1933 the socialists gained control of the German government......they then used those registration lists to take guns away from their enemies and the Jews......they then murdered 12-16 million innocent men, women and children from 1933 to 1945.........

13 years to go from gun registration to gun banning and confiscation....to 12 years to murder 12-16 million innocent men, women and children...

This was in a country that had modern Universities of Science and philosophy, Courts of Law, Democratic political processes.....

You don't understand that, so you would foolishly give away our guns today, and not think about tomorrow...

you are an idiot.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 31, 2021)

2aguy said:


> You are an idiot.....
> 
> I am not someone who likes guns......shooting them is boring in a lot of ways, I don't like having to clean them and it is expensive to shoot them.....
> 
> ...


Bye-bye.  I'm tired you crap.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Bye-bye.  I'm tired you crap.


Good. 

I'm tired of you lying your ass off here.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Bye-bye.  I'm tired you crap.




Buh Bye, lame ass........


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yes. joe biden and kamala harris are going to come after our guns, and this is how they are going to do it.
> 
> 2aguy
> Sep 9, 2020
> ...




Let me say goodbye with this....

In the United States....Deer kill more people each year than mass public shooters do......


----------



## westwall (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yes. joe biden and kamala harris are going to come after our guns, and this is how they are going to do it.
> 
> 2aguy
> Sep 9, 2020
> ...




Only a complete jackass, such as yourself, resorts to petty insults when your arguments are systematically destroyed by cold, hard, facts.  Instead you resort to ad hom attacks, whiney emotional appeals, and general insults.  

Face it.  You LIE all of the time.  And we here are quite adept at showing what a laughable clown you truly are.

Fuck off nazi fan boi.


----------



## westwall (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Bye-bye.  I'm tired you crap.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Bye-bye.  I'm tired you crap.




And one more thing......

Bees kill about 100 people a year.....more than mass public shooters kill in a year.....









						America's most lethal animal
					

Animal attacks have been in the news a lot. Late last year, a 22-year-old student in New Jersey was killed by a black bear he had been photographing. This summer, swimmers off the coast of North Carolina…




					theconversation.com


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 31, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> One more example that the author of this ^^^ rant has an obsession with guns and never ever responds to the posts which are too difficult for him to rebut.   The number of threads and posts by the author about guns and the 2nd A. are repeated ad nausea and used to move my posts and those of others to not be seen.
> 
> *Herein is the post he attempted to bury:
> 
> ...



  The problem is not, and has never been, and will never be, the availability of weapons.

  The problem is, has always been, and will always be, the existence of subhuman criminal pieces of shit, that are either unwilling or unable to comply with basic social standards that restrain human beings from unjustly harming one another.

  And those of you on the left *wrong* always take the side of these violent subhuman criminal pieces of shit, against that of actual human beings.

  Always.

  If you cared about the lives, safety, and well-being of actual human beings, then you would be all for the permanent removal of subhuman criminal pieces of shit from free society, whether by imprisonment or by death.

  Instead, it is your side that condemns the police and the justice system for attempting to do its job, and it is your side that seeks to disarm actual human beings in order to make us easier prey for your kind.

  It is no coincidence that it is also your side which defends the cold-blooded murder of thousands of the most innocent and defenseless off all human beings every day, in the form of abortion.

  Yours is the side of death.  Yours is the side of pure evil.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 9, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Oh  but what a silly post ^^^.
> 
> Two points:
> 
> ...


More stupid comments.  There are liars, damn liars and statistics, you are defined by all of them.


----------

